# calories and bulking!



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

im new to this site so hello my names rich and im 19..

hi, im really trying to bulk up alot as im only 12stone and im 6ft1. what are the best foods for lots of calories and other ways to bulk up a lot. i would ideally like to put on at least 2 stone in the next few months, i train 3-4 times a week for about a 90 minutes each time!

i use gold standard whey protein but i feel its not having any affect due to my stupidly high metabolism.

any tips on food etc to help me would be great!

cheers


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What do you eat in a typical day now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

whats your current diet

i got fast metabolism, and used to say the same, dont believe what other people say, ive put on two stone since being here just by following easy advice and staying committed to my diet..ish lol

so yeh first things first, whats your current diet as asked?


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i start work at half 7 and only get 2 breaks in the day so i dont have a chance to have 20 meals a day like most of you. lol

well its rubbish i think but here it is..

2 scoops of protein shake with milk maybe some wholemeal toast or oats and milk if i have time.

break- chicken aprox 200g with rice or pasta, a bagel with cheese

lunch- chicken aprox 200g some rice cakes

after work/ pre workout- 2 scoops of protein with milk

after workout- 2-3 scoops of protein with water

dinner either chicken with vegtable sauce with mash/pasta/rice or something with pasta usually

snack before bed- usually a bowl of crunchy nut clusters and fruit and a protein shake before bed.

as i said before i think its rubbish for what i need as i find it hard to eat descent meals etc at work!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lean2 said:


> i start work at half 7 and only get 2 breaks in the day so i dont have a chance to have 20 meals a day like most of you. lol
> 
> well its rubbish i think but here it is..
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with your diet as such, though your details were a little basic. Use fitday www.fitday.com to formulate your diet and get an idea of calories that you are eating. You can also work out your BMR using the same software and its free.

You must make time for the complex carbs in the morning, I would not eat crunchy nut clusters myself as they are sugar laden and try to put that fruit earlier in the day if possible but basically what you are doing (as long as youa re doing it) is fine.

SD


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Just up the calories if you arent gaining any weight.

Add olive oil to meals, peanut butter to shakes.

Why not make up in a blender:

Milk

Whey

Peanut Butter

Carb Powder

Make up say 2,000 calories and drink through the day. (It will be a good mix of P, C and F).

Add a few meals on top (breakfast, lunch and dinner) and you`ll soon start gaining weight.

I remember I was stuck at 80kg (about 8 years ago) and bought loads of mega mass and added milk to it and drank 4 shakes a day with my normal meals. I shot up to 85kg within a couple of months.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

so what are the best foods for lots of calories??

so i should make 1 drink with 2000 calories in it?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

lean2 said:


> so what are the best foods for lots of calories??
> 
> so i should make 1 drink with 2000 calories in it?
> 
> cheers


 Sure if you want just dont drink it all at once as that will either make you sick or just help fat gain too much.

Drop your training time in half.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

why drop my training time??


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

lean2 said:


> why drop my training time??


 After 45-60minutes your test levels drop and your muscle destroying cortisol levels rise.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

lean2 said:


> i start work at half 7 and only get 2 breaks in the day so i dont have a chance to have 20 meals a day like most of you. lol
> 
> well its rubbish i think but here it is..
> 
> ...


Try work it all out on fitday.com and see what it all works out to.

EDIT: just seen you 12 stone so adjust protein in take for weight.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

o rite, so a hour at the most then!

what foods have lots of calories in them??

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

lean2 said:


> o rite, so a hour at the most then!
> 
> what foods have lots of calories in them??
> 
> cheers


  Do your own research.

Heres a little hint protein 4 calories 1 of which is used via digestion, carbs 4 calories, fat 9 calories per gram.


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

was that in english?? lol i didnt understand that at all, sorry quite new to all this..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

lean2 said:


> what foods have lots of calories in them??
> 
> cheers


 Ok ok, i will answer it for you.

If your looking for the smallest amount of food with the most calories you need a fat rich low water containing food such as any thing on the mac donalds menu. Even though even mac donalds has its place within a diet it certaintly is not every single meal.

Nutrition is the hard part in looking awesome and it takes tens about tens of hours to get it completely understood and even then you are still learning!


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

right, i get ya! has any body ever used ABB Extreme XXL 6lb ?? spose to have 1200 calories in each serving!


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Nutrition is the hard part in looking awesome and it takes tens about tens of hours to get it completely understood and even then you are still learning!


Even more than that, soooo much info out there to research and learn from. :thumbup1:


----------

